# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  كلمتك جرحتني....

## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انقل لكم اعــــــــــزااائـــــــي 
بجد وانا اقرأها قلبي يتمزق من الالم ،،،
امممم عن هدرتي لكم القصه ...


لحظة من فضلكم
*
*
*
*
*
*
هذه قصة واقعية مؤثرة يسردها صاحبها ويقول: 
قبل أسبوع كنت في إحدى مجمعات مدينة الدمام 
وكنت أتسوق وأقضي وقتاً ممتعاً مع أصدقائي .... 
وإذا بولد صغير يؤشر علي بأصبعه ويسأل أمه لماذا هذا الشاب قدمه غريبة ومشوهة؟؟؟ 
ولماذا يمشي بثقل هكذا؟؟ 
سؤاله لم يكن جديداً علي 
ولكن جواب أمه كان كالقنبلة سقطت على أذني واخترقت شظاياها قلبي .. 
تخيلوا أنها قالت له هذا الشاب لم يسمع كلام أمه فعاقبه الله بهذه العاهة في قدمه .. 
لذا يا بني عليك أن تسمع كلامي دائماً ...!! 
أيتها الأم الفاضلة التي تحرص على تربية ولدها .. 
كلماتك جرحتني جرحاً كبيراً فياريتك خفضت صوتك وأنت تحدثين طفلك 
ولكنك لم تحاولي حتى ذلك ... 
فربما اعتقدت أني معاق عقلياً ولن أعي ما تقولين ... 
لقد نسفت تعب 16 عاماً قضيتها في المراكز الصحية اسعى فيها 
للتغلب على إعاقتي محاولاً الوصول قدر المستطاع لوضع صحي طبيعي ... 
إعاقتي لم تكن أبداً عقاباً من الله .. 
ولدت بهذا الإعاقة ولم أستطع المشي كباقي الأطفال .. 
فقد كنت أسير بالكرسي المتحرك لمدة 14 عاماً ونصف العام ... 
لم استسلم خلالها بل خضعت لأصعب العمليات 
ولم استسلم أيضاً للاحباط في كل مرة أحاول الوقوف فيها و اسقط أرضاً 
بل كنت أصر على الوقوف بنفسي بدون مساعدة أحد ... 
كانت أحلى وأسعد أيام حياتي حين أرى نفسي واقفاً ... 
بالنسبة لك هذا الحلم يعتبر تافهاً .. وربما لا تتذكرينه حين تستيقظين ... 
ولكن أنا من سعادتي أصحو وأتصدق من مالي لله شاكراً إياه هذا الحلم الجميل الذي أعطاني دافعاً وصبراً لتحمل آلام العلاج ... 
أمضيت عمري كله وأنا أتمرن على الوقوف .. 
أهلي بارك الله فيهم وجزاهم عني خيرا تفانوا في علاجي ولم ييأسوا .. 
ساندوني كثيراً حتى وقفت على قدمي قبل عام تقريباً وبعدها بعد 
عدة أشهر خطوت أول خطوة لي بعد انتظار 15 عاماً !!! 
مشيتي التي وصفتها بأنها عقاب الله لي أنا أعتبرها فضلا
ً ورحمة من عنده جل جلاله بأن كلل سعيي وجهدي بالنجاح 
وجعلني امشي بعد أن كنت مقعداً 
وفي ذلك اليوم بالذات كان أول يوم أخرج للمشي فيه على قدمي 
خارج المنزل أو المركز الذي أعالج فيه ... 
وقررت أن يكون أول مكان أذهب له المسجد لأصلي صلاة العشاء 
ثم أذهب إلى المجمع كي أشتري هدية لوالدي وعندما شاهدت محل للأحذية 
شجعني أصدقائي لشراء حذاء وبالفعل اشتريت حذاء جميلاً .. 
ومن سعادتي قررت لبسه فوراً وكان لأول مرة في حياتي ألبس فردتي حذاء 
ولقد احتفل بي اصدقائي هناك ... 
كنت في قمة سعادتي وبمجرد خروجي من المحل سمعت إجابتك لابنك التي كسرت خاطري ودعوت الله الا تكون بقية الامهات اللاتي رأينني ذلك اليوم قد أجبن أطفالهن بنفس الاجابة ... 
أيتها الأم .. إن كنت تريدين إعطاء طفلك درساً عندما 
يشاهد شخصاًً معاقاً مرة أخرى 
قولي له أن هذا الشخص يحمل إعاقة ابتلاه الله بها 
ليختبره وأن الله إذا أحب مؤمناً ابتلاه .. 
ولابد أن حياة هذا الشخص أصعب مرات ومرات من أي شخص آخر معافى 
وبالتالي هو يبذل جهداً مضاعفاً أيضاً في حياته كي يعيش 
محتسباً الله وصابراً فلتحمد ربك على نعمه يا بني وتعلم منه الصبر والمثابرة ..




م/ن

----------


## نبراس،،،

قد يعتقد البعض ان هذه الكلمات سهله ويسيره 
ولكنها تنزل كالصاعقه على الشخص المبتلى 
مما لا شك فيه ان اسلووب التربيه الذي ارادة الام
ان توجه ابنها لاطاعتها او لفعل الخيير هو الاسلووب الخاطىء
بجمييع المعايير الاخلاقيه والدينيه والعقليه والنفسييه
لانها ربت ابنها بجرح الاخريين وتوجييه الاهانه لهم 
فعلا هذه الكلمه قاسيه وتجرح الانسان المبتلى في عمقه ...
مشكوووره خييه على هذه الاطرووحات المؤثره القيمه
علينا ان نحدر في اطلاق الكلمات الموجهه للاخريين 
دمتم موفقيين لكل خيير

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  

يعطيك العافية 

غالليتي فروحه  

ما ننحرم مميزك  

دمتي بخير

----------


## فرح

> قد يعتقد البعض ان هذه الكلمات سهله ويسيره 
> ولكنها تنزل كالصاعقه على الشخص المبتلى 
> مما لا شك فيه ان اسلووب التربيه الذي ارادة الام
> ان توجه ابنها لاطاعتها او لفعل الخيير هو الاسلووب الخاطىء
> بجمييع المعايير الاخلاقيه والدينيه والعقليه والنفسييه
> لانها ربت ابنها بجرح الاخريين وتوجييه الاهانه لهم 
> فعلا هذه الكلمه قاسيه وتجرح الانسان المبتلى في عمقه ...
> مشكوووره خييه على هذه الاطرووحات المؤثره القيمه
> علينا ان نحدر في اطلاق الكلمات الموجهه للاخريين 
> دمتم موفقيين لكل خيير



 نعم خييي فمن ابتلاه الله 
تكون عنده قوه شديده في الحساسيه 
وتؤثر آي كلمه عليه يمكن انها تدمرها وممنكن انها ترفعه
وهذا يعتمد على قوة ايمانه بخالقه ومدى تقربه بربه 
تسلم قــــــــمي 
ويسعدني توااااصلك الممــــــــــيز 
يعطيك العااافيه ودوووم هالطله الذهبيه منك خيي 
دمت برعاية المولى وحفظه

----------


## فرح

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> يعطيك العافية 
> 
> غالليتي فروحه 
> 
> ما ننحرم مميزك 
> 
> دمتي بخير



 وعليكم السلام والرحمه
سووويت ياااقلبي 
تواااجدك ينير متصفحي 
لاخلاولاعدم من الطيبييييييين
والتميز بتواااصلك الحلووو مثلك حبيبتي 
دمتِ بالحب والمووووده

----------


## مرسال الغــلا

قصة مؤثره 
يعطيك العافيه على الطرح الرائع 
رعاكِ الرحمن

----------


## فرح

> قصة مؤثره 
> 
> يعطيك العافيه على الطرح الرائع 
> رعاكِ الرحمن



مشكوووره عزيزتي مرسال الغلا
والروووعه تكمن بهيك اطلاله رااائعه 
يعطيك العااافيه ،،
دوووم ننتظر شروووق شمس حروووفك بمتصفحي 
موفقه

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالم (1) أَحَسِبَ النَّاسُ أَنْ يُتْرَكُوا أَنْ يَقُولُوا آَمَنَّا وَهُمْ لَا يُفْتَنُونَ (2) وَلَقَدْ فَتَنَّا الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ فَلَيَعْلَمَنَّ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ صَدَقُوا وَلَيَعْلَمَنَّ الْكَاذِبِينَ (3) أَمْ حَسِبَ الَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ السَّيِّئَاتِ أَنْ يَسْبِقُونَا سَاءَ مَا يَحْكُمُونَ (4) مَنْ كَانَ يَرْجُو لِقَاءَ اللَّهِ فَإِنَّ أَجَلَ اللَّهِ لَآَتٍ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ (5) وَمَنْ جَاهَدَ فَإِنَّمَا يُجَاهِدُ لِنَفْسِهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَغَنِيٌّ عَنِ الْعَالَمِينَ (6
السلام عليكم
اختي فرح
ليس هناك من لم يكن مبتلى 
وهذا فكر وخيال وحسبان خاطئ كما قرئنا الاية الكريمة 
لكن نساله تعالى ان يكون ابتلائنا في دنيانا وابداننا لا اخلاقنا واخرتنا
مر عيسى عليه السلام  مضمون حديث على اعمى وهو مصاب بشلل
فقال له كيف اصبحت
قال في اتم العافيه
فقال له عليه السلام واي عافية
قال عافية الايمان 
اي والله كل العافية البدنيه لا تساوي اذية  واحده لانسان بريئ 
اللهم نبهنا عن نومة الغافلين 
*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

المشكلة انها .. تريد تربية ابنها على ان يسمع كلامها ..

ولكن على حساب الغير ... وهي لا تدري انه يسمعها ..

الله يعطيك العافيه على نقلك ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## فرح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**الم (1) أَحَسِبَ النَّاسُ أَنْ يُتْرَكُوا أَنْ يَقُولُوا آَمَنَّا وَهُمْ لَا يُفْتَنُونَ (2) وَلَقَدْ فَتَنَّا الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ فَلَيَعْلَمَنَّ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ صَدَقُوا وَلَيَعْلَمَنَّ الْكَاذِبِينَ (3) أَمْ حَسِبَ الَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ السَّيِّئَاتِ أَنْ يَسْبِقُونَا سَاءَ مَا يَحْكُمُونَ (4) مَنْ كَانَ يَرْجُو لِقَاءَ اللَّهِ فَإِنَّ أَجَلَ اللَّهِ لَآَتٍ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ (5) وَمَنْ جَاهَدَ فَإِنَّمَا يُجَاهِدُ لِنَفْسِهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَغَنِيٌّ عَنِ الْعَالَمِينَ (6*
> *السلام عليكم*
> *اختي فرح*
> *ليس هناك من لم يكن مبتلى* 
> *وهذا فكر وخيال وحسبان خاطئ كما قرئنا الاية الكريمة* 
> *لكن نساله تعالى ان يكون ابتلائنا في دنيانا وابداننا لا اخلاقنا واخرتنا*
> *مر عيسى عليه السلام مضمون حديث على اعمى وهو مصاب بشلل*
> *فقال له كيف اصبحت*
> *قال في اتم العافيه*
> ...



 وعليكم السلام والرحمه
تسلم خيي سيد اويس
ع روووعة حضووورك الطيب 
نعم العااافيه في الايمان والقلب الطاهر الذي لايشوبه دنس 
يعطيك العااافيه ودوووم هالطله البهيه 
دمت بحفظ لله ورعايته

----------


## فرح

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> المشكلة انها .. تريد تربية ابنها على ان يسمع كلامها ..
> 
> ولكن على حساب الغير ... وهي لا تدري انه يسمعها ..
> 
> الله يعطيك العافيه على نقلك ..
> 
> بوركتي ..
> ...



 وعليكم السلام والرحمه
تسلم خيي 
ع روووعة حضووورك الطيب 
لاعدمنا هالطله البهيه 
يعطيك العااافيه 
دمت برعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد



وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...


قصة أثرت في نفسي كثيراً..


ليس تعاطفاً..

وإنما أثرت بي تلك الارادة القوية...



وذلك الاصرار المنغرس في تلك النفس الطموحة ..المُتفائلة...المُصارعة لموجات الحياة..


القانعة بقضاء الله وقدره..


الحامده له في سراءها وضراءها..


رجائي له ولجميع مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات بالشفاء القريب العاجل بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..



حبيبتي.. فرح...


وُفقتِ جداً فيما قد قدمتي عزيزتي..


اسأل الله لنا ولكم تما الصحة والعافية...وشكر الله على كل نعمة ينعمنا بها....


وكل ابتلاء نمر به...




موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..



دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## فرح

> اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> 
> 
> وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ... 
> 
> قصة أثرت في نفسي كثيراً.. 
> 
> ليس تعاطفاً.. 
> ...



 اللهم صلي على محمدوآله الطيبين الطاهرين
دمـــــــــوووع حبيبتي 
ع حضووورك الطيب غاااليتي 
داااائما شذى حرووووفك تعطر متصفحي 
الحمدلله على نعمه التي لاتعد ولاتحصى 
دمتِ ياااقلبي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## القاضي

_لربما كان هدف الام تربوياً ، ولكنها أخطأت التعبير وتسرعت في الاجابة ، فتوهمت ان هذا الاسلوب اسلوبا تربويا ولكنه عكس ذلك ، فهناك عدة طرق لزرع بذرة من بذور الايمان في قلبه وهي اطاعة الوالدين_ 
_فكان من المفترض عندما سألها الابن تجيب جواباً تربوياً نابعا من الايمان :_
_ان هذا قضاء الله وقدره واحمد الله على أنْ منّ عليك بالصحة والعافية .._
_كذلك تعلمه كيفية الدعاء لهذا المبتلى ( لما في الدعاء من فوائد لا تحصى ... )_  
_تحياتي لك مشرفتنا " فرح " ونسأل الله ينور قلوبنا ويسدد خطانا ويوفقنا بحق محمد وال محمد_

----------


## فرح

> _لربما كان هدف الام تربوياً ، ولكنها أخطأت التعبير وتسرعت في الاجابة ، فتوهمت ان هذا الاسلوب اسلوبا تربويا ولكنه عكس ذلك ، فهناك عدة طرق لزرع بذرة من بذور الايمان في قلبه وهي اطاعة الوالدين_ 
> 
> _فكان من المفترض عندما سألها الابن تجيب جواباً تربوياً نابعا من الايمان :_
> _ان هذا قضاء الله وقدره واحمد الله على أنْ منّ عليك بالصحة والعافية .._
> _كذلك تعلمه كيفية الدعاء لهذا المبتلى ( لما في الدعاء من فوائد لا تحصى ... )_  
> 
> _تحياتي لك مشرفتنا " فرح " ونسأل الله ينور قلوبنا ويسدد خطانا ويوفقنا بحق محمد وال محمد_



 مشكووور خيي القاضي
ع رووووعة حروووفك العطره وهالطله البهيه
ويسعدنا روووعة توااااصلك
يعطيك العاافيه 
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## شذى الزهراء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
قصة مؤثره حقاا
اعان الله كل مبتلي ومعاق يسمع جرح الكلمات
وان الله عزوجل اذا احب مؤمنا ابتلاه
ربي يعطيكِ الف عافيه فروح ع هيك نقل
سلمتي من كل مكروه عزيزتي
ماننحرم جميل اطروحاتكِ
دمتِ بخير

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم والرحمهـ ،،*

*صبآح الورد ،،*

*مشٌكلتهآ إنهآ كآنت تمبى ولدهــآ يسمع كلآمهآ ويطآوعهآ بس مآفكرت* 

*في شعور او حتى آحاسيس هالولد طيب ليش مآتجآوب الجوآب الصح من البدآيهـ*

*حتى وإن كآنت مآتعرف السبب تقول كلآم مو هيك آكيد نآآس وآآجد عندهم هالشي*

*مرهـ عآدي وإنهم مآغلطو لكن هالولد وش ذنبه يسمع هالكلآم إلا يضيق* 

*الخلق .؟*

*مُشكلة النآس الأكثر يفكرو في نفسهم قبل مآيفكرو في غيرهم نفس الأم فكرت بس*

*كيف تقول للولد إن يطآوعهآ لكن فكرت لو إن الولد سمعهآ وش بيكون موقفهـ .؟ شعورهـ .؟*

*عموماً ربي يشآفي الجميع ويهدي المُجتمع إلا يفكرو هيك والله ،*

*والله عور قلبي آلولد وهيك يتكلم :( ،*

*وتسلمي غلآتوو ع الطرح ،*

*ربي يعطيك آلف عافيه //*

*كل آلود /*

*ملآمح كيووت*

----------


## فرح

تسلموو لي اعزاااائي
شذااااوي ،،مــــــــــلآمح
كل الشكر والتقدير لكرم توااااصلكم الغااالي 
ويسعدني تعطيركم متصفحي 
يعطيكم العاافيه
المعذره ع التقصير

----------


## النظره البريئه

للأسف هذه الكثير من الامهات يفعلون هاكذا
قصه مؤثره
يسلمووو

----------


## فرح

> للأسف هذه الكثير من الامهات يفعلون هاكذا
> قصه مؤثره
> يسلمووو



 يسلمك ويحفظك الهي 
غاااليتي النظره البريئه
ع حضووورك الطيب ،،يعطيك العااافيه 
دمتِ بخييييييييييير

----------


## hope

من غير قصد جرحتهـ ..!

فروحهـ
يعطيك ربي الف عآفيه على القصه 
واتمنى من كل من يقرائهآ يأخذ العبرهـ منهآ

دمتي بخير

----------


## آهات حنونه

*ياربي احس انها جرحته جرح عميق*

*لاكن جاء هادا الجرح الاسف بعد اكبر فرحه في حياته*

*ليش احنا نجرح بعضنا بعض يمكن بدون قصد ولاكن* 

*تجي في الصميم وتضل في البال لين الممات* 

*وكل واحد فينا مر في موقف لاكن مثل هادا الموقف*

*ماعتقد....*

*يسلمووو أناملك العطره على هاذه الكتابات الاكثر من رائعه*

*انتم دائما لنا قدوه*

----------


## فرح

> من غير قصد جرحتهـ ..!
> 
> فروحهـ
> يعطيك ربي الف عآفيه على القصه 
> واتمنى من كل من يقرائهآ يأخذ العبرهـ منهآ
> 
> دمتي بخير



 مشكوووره غاااليتي hope
ويسعدني نووور هالطله المشرقه
ويعطيك العااافيه ،،،
دووووم انتظر هالتوااااصل الرااائع منك ياااقلبي 
موفقه

----------


## فرح

> *ياربي احس انها جرحته جرح عميق*
> 
> *لاكن جاء هادا الجرح الاسف بعد اكبر فرحه في حياته*
> 
> *ليش احنا نجرح بعضنا بعض يمكن بدون قصد ولاكن* 
> 
> *تجي في الصميم وتضل في البال لين الممات* 
> 
> *وكل واحد فينا مر في موقف لاكن مثل هادا الموقف*
> ...



 تسلمي ياااعمري بـــــحوووور
هكذا غاااليتي الانسان ،،يطلق كلمات 
توصل في الصميم ،،ولايبالي لغيره 
ولسانك ان صنته صانك ...
اتمنى الفائده لجميع ..
بحووور يالغلا الروووعه في تواااجدك الغااالي 
لاخلاولاعدم من نووور هالاشراااقه المنيييره دوووم 
موفقه

----------

